# Star Trek Kit Request List!



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

With the news that Tom Lowe is back with a Star Trek licence soon to be signed, let's show him what we want! Name the top 10 Star Trek kits that you want to see, in order from 10 (kinda want) to 1 (REALLY WANT). Please specify the scale of the kits tou want, and try to restrict yourself to Polar Lights already established Star trek scales (1/1000, 1/350, and 1/24).

Like this:

10. 1/1000 Grissom
9. 1/24 Work Bee
8. 1/1000 Ktinga
7. 1/24 Travel Pod
6. 1/1000 Reliant
5. 1/1000 Akira
4. 1/1000 Refit Enterprise
3. 1/350 TOS Enterprise
2. 1/350 Reliant
1. 1/350 Ktinga

Post your votes, and I'll add them up next week! Have fun!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

I think you about covered my list phicks!!:dude::thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

In addition to most of that list, I'd like to ask Mr. Lowe if they'd consider getting the BSG License to produce both TOS and TNS kits.


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Let's see

1. 1/1000 TOS Romulan Warbird
2. 1/350 Leif Ericson
3. 1/350 TOS Enterprise
4. 1/1000 Refit Enterprise
5. 1/350 Ktinga
6. 1/1000 Ktinga
7. 1/1000 Reliant
8. 1/144 TOS Shuttle
9. 1/144 Vulcan Shuttle
10. 1/144 ST-V Shuttle

I know the last three aren't in the 'proper' PL scales, but having those re-issued would be a godsend

Atlantis


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just a few suggestions:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/trek-boxes-web/modelcompanytrek.html


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

All Enterprises A-E in 1/1000 scale
K-7 space station as well as the station from the redone The Ultimate Computer episode.
Thats all I can think of for now.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

John P said:


> Just a few suggestions:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/trek-boxes-web/modelcompanytrek.html


John - Pick a top 10 please.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

It's not a Trek kit (do the all have to be?) but I'd love to see a good licensed Serenity if at all possible.


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

phicks said:


> John - Pick a top 10 please.


John's greedy

Course every so often I go look at his list and start drooling - if only I had the money for all those 

Atlantis


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Here's my top ten list:

10. 1/350 TOS Enterprise
9. 1/350 TOS Enterprise
8. 1/350 TOS Enterprise
7. 1/350 TOS Enterprise
6. 1/350 TOS Enterprise
5. 1/350 TOS Enterprise
4. 1/350 TOS Enterprise
3. 1/350 TOS Enterprise
2. 1/350 TOS Enterprise
1. 1/350 TOS Enterprise


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Funny guy.

1:1000 Refit - this is only logical
1:1000 Romulan BOP - again, an exceedingly logical choice
1:1000 Klingon BOP
1:1000 Klingon K'Tinga

I love this scale because I can fit many ships on my small shelves.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

4. 1/1000 Reliant
3. 1/1000 Ktinga
2. 1/350 Ktinga
1. 1/350 TOS Enterprise


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

The only one I'm bothered about at the moment is a 1/350 Motion Picture K'Tinga with loads of detail including tiny windows in clear plastic!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> It's not a Trek kit (do the all have to be?) but I'd love to see a good licensed Serenity if at all possible.


:wave: Seconded.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

All the kits that make sense have already been posted.
Just add another vote to them.

But, kits that don't make sense (because they wouldn't
be sound from a business point of view due to low interest) 
that I'd like to have:

The Dreadnaught from the "Technical Manual"
The Dauntless from Voyager
The Steamrunner - class from "First Contact"
The Prometheus - class from Voyager
The Larson - class
The original Romulan Bird of Prey kit. (I never had one.)
How about a fixed Galaxy - class?

I don't care about scale, as long as the finished kit is a decent
size. About 12-20 inches long.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

phicks said:


> John - Pick a top 10 please.


If I must -

1/350 TOS E
1/1000 1701-D
1/24 TOS shuttlecraft w/interior & figures
1/1000 space station K-7
1/350 Reliant
1/350 K'Tinga
1/1000 K'tinga
1/350 TOS D-7
1/350 Grissom
1/24 Voyager speedboat shuttlecraft


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

And now for something completly different.

1/350 Constellation class
1/350 Reliant
1/350 Intrepid (from ST Entreprise)
1/350 Early Klingon Bird of Prey
1/350 Klingon Raptor
1/1000 Olympic class
1/1000 Prometheus class
1/1000 Klingon Negh'Var
Cardassian Hideki Fighter (Same scale as ERTL Defiant)
Jem'Hadar attack ship (Same scale as ERTL Defiant)

And as a personal wish not ST related, I would really like to buy a large scale, detailed NSEA Protector from Galaxy Quest.

Best of luck to you, Mr. Lowe. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually I would go for a 1/1000 Stargazer, but it's too dang ugly to want in 1/350 .


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

I was thinking lights. Yah its ugly, but in a good way.


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

He! He!... 

1/350 Ktinga for me please...... 

Plus a 1/350 Reliant .... 

and a piece of cake and a coffee.....

Gaétan

PS plus a 1/350 Voyager.......


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Man, no love for a 1/1000th scale Enterrpise-E?


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

I would like to see ships that have never been offered as a styrene kit before. I know most want the TOS Enterprise, maybe once that is done how about some new subject matter.?


----------



## Jari (Apr 29, 2005)

1/350 Saber
1/350 Oberth
1/1000 Nebula
1/1000 Miranda/Soyuz
1/1000 Prometheus class
1/24 Type 9 shuttle
1/24 Type 15 shuttlepod


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Here's my list:

New kits in 1/350 scale:

1. 1/350 TOS _Enterprise_ (both as a standard-edition release and deluxe limited-edition with extras)
2. 1/350 Klingon _K't'inga_ (option of TMP version or the garish STVI version w/photoetch detail parts)
3. 1/350 _Reliant_ (w/options for similar-design ships)
4. 1/350 Klingon D7 (option to build either as TOS or Phase II version)
5. 1/350 TOS Romulan BOP
6. 1/350 _Grissom_
7. 1/350 _Excelsior/Enterprise B_
8. 1/350 _Voyager_
9. 1/350 DS9 _Defiant_
10. 1/350 Phase II _Enterprise_

New kits in 1/1000 scale:

1. 1/1000 Refit/A _Enterprise_
2. 1/1000 Klingon _K't'inga_
3. 1/1000 _Reliant_ (w/options for similar-design ships)
4. 1/1000 TOS Romulan BOP
5. 1/1000 K-7 Space Station
6. 1/1000 _Grissom_
7. 1/1000 1701-C
8. 1/1000 1701-D
9. 1/1000 1701-E
10. 1/1000 _Voyager_
11. 1/1000 DS9 _Defiant_
12. 1/1000 TMP Office Complex/WOK Regula One station (build either one)

New kits in 1/24 scale:

1. 1/24 TOS _Galileo_ Shuttlecraft (w/decals for other named shuttles)
2. 1/24 TMP Travel Pod
3. 1/24 TMP Work Bee (with grabber sled and cargo train attachments)
4. 1/24 TMP Starfleet Air Tram/Shuttle
5. 1/24 STV Shuttlecraft

New kits in 1/72 scale:

1/72 Shuttle & Support Craft Assortment (TOS Galileo, TMP Shuttle & Warp Sled, Travel Pod, Work Bee & accessories, Air Tram, STV Shuttle)

New kits in 1/1 scale:

1. Screen-accurate TOS Exploration Set (Phaser/Communicator/Tricorder)
2. Screen-accurate TMP Exploration Set (Phaser/Communicator/Tricorder)
3. Screen-accurate STIII Exploration Set (Phaser/Communicator/Tricorder)

Reissue kits:

1. AMT 1/635 _USS Enterprise_ (limited edition in original 1967 or '68 large box repro)
2. AMT 1/635 Klingon D7 Battlecruiser (limited edition in original large box repro)
3. AMT Leif Erickson Galactic Cruiser (limited edition in original large box repro)
4. AMT Exploration Set (limited edition in original large box repro)
5. AMT TOS Spock (limited edition in original large box repro)
6. AMT 1/1000 _Excelsior_ (w/some retooling for better accuracy)
7. AMT 1/1000 _Enterprise B_
8. PL 1/350 Refit/1701-A (with some minor retooling/accurizing)
9. PL 1/1000 TOS _Enterprise_
10. PL 1/1000 TOS Klingon D7 (retooled from 1/850 previous release to true 1/1000 scale)
11. PL 1/1000 NX-01


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

PixelMagic said:


> Man, no love for a 1/1000th scale Enterrpise-E?


Not the highest priority, as it would not be significantly bigger or smaller than the ERTL version of the Enterprise-E. Same for the Enterprise-B, C, and D.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

FIRST new tooling kit HAS to be a 1/350 TOS Enterprise. Hands down- end of discussion. A big seller and most requested...
I heartily agree about "retro" Amt releases of the first issue Enterprise and Klingon ship from the 1960's...how about altering the tooling back to the lighting kit included with each kit??
Gary:hat:


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

..and if Tom wants to get something Trek out say this summer or fall ,reissues of the Polar Lights 1/1000 TOS Enterprise, NX-01 and 1/350 Refit are no-brainers and make sense...people are wanting those kits again!
Gary:hat:


----------



## bragstone (Apr 14, 2007)

10. 1/1400 Akira
09. 1/1400 Romulan/Reman Valdore
08. 1/1400 TNG Romulan War Bird
07. 1/1400 Enterprise B
06. 1/1400 Enterprise A
05. 1/350 Romulan Bird of Rrey
04. 1/350 Klingon Bird of Prey (with a wing hinge kit)
03. 1/350 Reliant
02. 1/350 Ktinga
01. 1/350 TOS Enterprise


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

spindrift said:


> FIRST new tooling kit HAS to be a 1/350 TOS Enterprise. Hands down- end of discussion. A big seller and most requested...
> I heartily agree about "retro" Amt releases of the first issue Enterprise and Klingon ship from the 1960's...how about altering the tooling back to the lighting kit included with each kit??
> Gary:hat:



I want to see an OS Enterprise in 1/350 too but I'd say it makes more sense to do the 1/350 K'Tinga first seeing as they had started on it and loads of people want one.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Actually, I'm all in favor of declaring 1/1400 a dead scale. 1/1000 is so much nicer.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

I still say a 1/350 Enterprise TOS would far outsell a Klingon ship- just makes sense to start out with a bonafide great seller...I'm not against the Klingon ship so bring it on if that is what is determined as the first new tool Trek kit!
Hopefully Tom DOES sign the licensing or we are all getting ahead of ourselves! Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

John P said:


> ^Actually, I'm all in favor of declaring 1/1400 a dead scale. 1/1000 is so much nicer.


Easier to light up, that's for sure - can fit more LEDs and FO in the 1000 than in the 1400

Atlantis


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

No one mentioned the following:
BOTANY BAY 1/350
REGULA ONE (a decent size)
the mushroom shaped space dock (a decent sized)
STTMP dry dock 1/1000
Enterprise refit 1/1000
Cochrane's prewarp ship
Vulcan shuttle from First Cantact
Adult size Phaser/Phase Pistol set from Enterprise, (TOS TV and movies) and Next Gen

and I can't forget my vote for these as well:
TOS Enterprise 1/350
TOS Romulan Bird of Prey 1/350


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

OOPS!!!

You're right. I also forgot to mention the original Tholian ship and the _Aurora_.

What was I thinking?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I'd like to turn this thread back to Tom Lowe, and ask:

What molds do you have access to, that you could release as kits?
What new kits are feasible to create?

We could pick from whatever list he has.
Would that be better/easier?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

How 'bout a Leif Erikson in 1/350? What would that shake out at?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

John P said:


> Just a few suggestions:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/trek-boxes-web/modelcompanytrek.html


Sweet lists, John! Okay, I'll play along. Here's my Star Trek heavy list, with some others thrown in:

*Updated!!*

*1/1000 scale*
Enterprise-D w/ optional AGT parts
Enterprise-A
Enterprise-C
Enterprise-E
Reliant w/ optional Bozeman parts
Klingon Bird of Prey
Klingon K'Tinga
Vulcan cruiser Ti'Mur
Steamrunner class
USS Stargazer
Oberth class

*1/500*
USS Defiant
USS Voyager
Nova class w/ optional USS Rhode Island parts

*1/250*
Tantive IV

*1/144*
Serenity (more realistic, but it'd be killer in 1/72!)
Naboo Royal cruiser
Republic Attack gunship (or maybe in 1/72)

*1/72*
B-Wing
ARC-170
Anakin's custom Jedi Starfighter
Episode 3 Jedi Starfighter
Outrider
TIE Bomber
TIE Defender


*1/35*
Serenity
Danube class Runabout
Delta Flier
BSG Raptor
Nu & classic BSG Viper
Nu & classic BSG Raider
Stargate Deathglider
Gasgano's podracer
Sebulba's podracer
Quadinaro's podracer
Ebe Endocott's podracer
Neva Kee's podracer
Teemto Palalies's podracer


*1/24*
Workbee
BSG Raptor
Nu & classic BSG Viper
Nu & classic BSG Raider
Stargate... err... Stargate with DHD & SG-1 team



Okay, it's a bit more than 10 favorites, but making the list was just too fun!! :woohoo:


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

1. Klingon BOP 1/350 with adjustable wings (as in not permanently glued into place) with options for ST:III or ST:V photon tube configurations
2. Excelsior NX-2000 ST:III version (1 impulse crystal, round inner shuttle bay top, different deflector) 1/1000
3. Klingon K'tinga Cruiser ST:TMP 1/350
4. Grissom ST:III 1/350
5. Reliant ST:II 1/350
6. ST:TMP "Floating Office" 1/350 (can compare size to size of docking port rings - 1/350 would be pretty nice) ST:TMP presentation would be much much better (than TWOK) with the extra unconstructed portions as well as the large garden area)


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

1/1 Landing party set (TOS)
1/350 TOS Enterprise
1/24 TOS shuttlecraft
1/350 Reliant
1/24 TOS bridge - lighting friendly


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Kazon Torpedo 1/1000 scale
Mugato Dragster
First Federation Warning Buoy (a cube)
Melkot... on a stick


----------



## Trekmanscott (Oct 4, 2002)

I guess i'm wierd I don't like the big scale stuff. I bought it, but I prefer the smaller scales so I would lie to see

1/1000 scale

*Refit/A (the possibilites for bashes and conversions are astounding)*
Ent -C
Ent-D
Ent-E (I realize these would be bigger than the 1400 scale ones)
Vulcan Surak class
Vulcan D'Kyr class
Andorian Kumari
Akira
Steamrunner
K'T'inga


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

My picks.

1/350 Scale.
1. 1/350 TOS Enterprise. w/ 1/350 Shuttles and F-104 Starfighter.
2. 1/350 TMP Klingon Battle Cruiser (K'Tinga).
3. 1/350 USS Reliant.
4. 1/350 TOS Klingon Battle Cruiser (D-7).
5. 1/350 TOS Romulan Bird of Prey.
6. 1/350 USS Voyager.


1/1000 scale.

1. 1/1000 Refit Enterprise / 'A' w/TMP Drydock.
2. 1/1000 TMP Klingon Battle Cruiser (K'Tinga).
3. 1/1000 USS Reliant.
4. 1/1000 USS Enterprise 'E'.
5. 1/1000 USS Voyager
6. 1/1000 USS Enterprise 'D'.
7. 1/1000 K-7 Space Station.
8. 1/1000 USS Enterprise 'C'.
9. 1/1000 USS Defiant.
10. 1/1000 ST:III Klingon Bird of Prey.

Other scale stuff.
1. 1/32 scale TOS Galileo Shuttle.
2. 1/2500 Romulan Warbird.
3. 1/unknown....ST:III Spacedock w/ little Refit, Excelsior.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

1/350th TOS Enterprise
1/35 - 1/24 TOS Galileo 7 (with crew)
1/350 U.S.S. Voyager


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

cireskul said:


> I would like to see ships that have never been offered as a styrene kit before. I know most want the TOS Enterprise, maybe once that is done how about some new subject matter.?


While everyone has a favorite ship that is not an immediate and obvious choice, a kit manufacturer has to go with what IS immediate and obvious as those are the most popular and hense will sell the most and hense, make profits for the company. 

How many people here said TOS Enterprise in 1/350?
Obviously, that would be a good seller.
How many people said 'Steamrunner'? 
If I were Tom, I'd leave that and others like it to the resin guys.


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

*My Take...*



Trekmanscott said:


> I guess i'm wierd I don't like the big scale stuff.


You're NOT wierd. Nor are you the only one.

10. Vulcan Shuttle (ST:TMP) 1/25 scale
9. OS Bridge set (Sold in Segments?) 1/25
8. OS Transporter Room (1/25)
7. OS Engineering (Sold in segments) 1/25
6. TNG Bridge set (Sold in Segments?) 1/25
5. U.S.S. Tritium (Early Federation tri-warp ship) 1/500 Scale
4. U.S.S. Moscow (Early Federation warp ship) 1/500 Scale
3. U.S.S. Daedelous (Early Federation warp ship) 1/500 Scale
2. Recale Big Refit down to 1/500 scale (Same size as ERTL Refit**)
1. U.S.S. ENTERPRISE (OS 1701) 1/500 (Same size as ERTL Cutaway**) would supplant Smaller 18" OS ship.

**If we get these, PLEASE destroy the old one's molds...these ERTL's DESERVE to be a BAD memory...


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

In anticipation of Star Trek XI due out next Spring, I'm going to stay in TOS era (canon and non-canon) for this, so my choices are as follows;
1) 1:350 USS Enterprise mastered from Star Trek XI Movie model
2) 1:350 Klingon D-7 mastered from Star Trek XI Movie model
3) 1:350 Romulan Bird of Prey mastered from Star Trek XI Movie model
4) Reissue of Starbase K-7 from TOS
5) Starbase K-7 as rendered by Greg Jein (DS9: Trials and Tribbulations)
6) 1:24 Galileo 7 shuttle craft mastered from Star Trek XI Movie model
7) 1:1 Type 1 & 2 Phaser, Tricorder and Communicator mastered from Star Trek XI Movie props
8) 1:350 USS Federation Dreadnought from Star Trek Technical Manual (although J. Payne's version is much, much better)
9) 1:350 USS Ptolemy Cargo Tug from Star Trek Technical Manual with 2-3 containers
10) 1:24-35 Enterprise Bridge mastered from Star Trek XI Movie set

I've decided to add one pre-TOS ship;
1) 1:350 USS Daedelous based on Matt Jefferies' original designs


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Trekmanscott said:


> I guess i'm wierd I don't like the big scale stuff. I bought it, but I prefer the smaller scales so I would lie to see
> 
> 1/1000 scale
> 
> ...




Whilst I respect your opinion, I don't understand it. The bigger the model is the more detail that can be done on it. I think for a big ship like a K'Tinga a small model is pretty pointless. Take a look at that shot of the bridge section in the 1st Motion Picture and all those tiny windows and detail. You could never do that on a small model.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

BlackbirdCD said:


> Kazon Torpedo 1/1000 scale
> Mugato Dragster
> First Federation Warning Buoy (a cube)
> Melkot... on a stick


Shouldn't that be, "Melkot...on a STEEEK!"?

Love me some Jeff Dunham!:thumbsup:

As for my list of Trek:

1/1000: All Enterprises, K'Tinga, Excelsior (NX-2000/NCC-2000 options?), Nebula, K-7, Romulan (TOS--the TNG one would be HUGE even in 1/1000), Voyager (hated the show, loved the ship), Dauntless

1/350--TOS Enterprise, D-7, K'Tinga, Reliant, Defiant

1/24 --TOS Shuttle, Enterprise Shuttlepod, Speedboat shuttle, Workbee with pods

1/72--Runabout, Delta Flyer


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Captain America said:


> You're NOT wierd. Nor are you the only one.
> 
> 10. Vulcan Shuttle (ST:TMP) 1/25 scale


You don't like the big stuff, but your first choice would be 75" long at the scale you request (with the warp sled).

You guys REALLY need to do some figuring before you post these ideas.


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

*Oooops...*

Point made, John P.
(I'm lousy with math & numbers.):drunk:
What was the ERTL version's scale? I'd just want one that was decently detailed at a reasonable size. 

I'm not really AGAINST big scales, per se, though it likely seems so...
I'm just one of those modelers with a relatively limited amount of space, so something on a somewhat smaller scale would be more appreciated by me. Something like a better detailed 18" Gray Lady would be more palatable price-wise and detail-wise and would allow me to do a few variants. I would rather be able to build 3 Constitution variants with the space I have than just 1 Big OSer.

Model-wise, IMHO, the main problem with the Trek ships are their constantly increasing size, so they'll all be progressively more difficult/expensive to do in pretty much ANY larger scale.

In 1/1000 scale, as I understand it, the ERTL D & E would be in scale with the PL OS Enterprise... (Not sure about their Excelsior/B) That's doable.

But, even at the ERTL Refit's scale (1/500?), the Excelsior/B, C, D, & E start approaching the "Oh, my God!" territory.

Is there a reasonable medium scale for these ships? 

Something that will pull in the bulk of the sales that will fuel the top-line scales? Something that allows for great detail and moderate 'footprint'? 'The Best Of Both Worlds'?

I could see the 1/350 scale being labelled as the 'Pro-Modeller Gold Series' (or something like that)...the top of the line, modelwise. 

The 1/500 scale could be the 'Pro-Modeller Silver Series'.
(We could possibly do this in whatever scale the 18" OS Ent was in...probably would be better from a space-saving standpoint.)

The 1/1000 scale line could be the entry-level Star Trek line, and the most affordable.

(I hope my brain farts made sense...I'm still waking up and haven't had my tea yet...):wave:

Be well, guys.

Greg


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Captain America said:


> Point made, John P.
> (I'm lousy with math & numbers.):drunk:
> What was the ERTL version's scale? I'd just want one that was decently detailed at a reasonable size.


1/187 is the generally accepted scale for the Vulcan Warp-sled/Shuttle combo

I'd like to see this in 1/350 to match the PL-Refit

Atlantis


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Captain America said:


> *SNIP!!!*
> 
> In 1/1000 scale, as I understand it, the ERTL D & E would be in scale with the PL OS Enterprise... (Not sure about their Excelsior/B) That's doable.
> 
> ...



Well, The AMT Excelsior and Enterprise-B were both 1/1000. The Enterprise D and E are 1/1400. The AMT Refit is 1/537-ish. Most of us would kill for 1/1000 scale D and E. The D would be approximately 20" long, and the E would be almost 22" long. 

By adopting 1/1000 as a constant scale, for the first time, it would be possible to have the entire Enterprise (starships, anyway!) line in a constant scale, without having to add a garage-sized display room to your house.

As I recall, 1/1400 is 1/4 the size of the standard 1/350 surface ship scale (1/700 is half, 1/1400 is one quarter, so it's sort of a standard scale).


1/350 would allow the Big E to be displayed with the Tamiya CVN-65, and the (hopefully) eventual Trumpeter CV-6. Plus, I'm sure some enterprising person will come out with a 1/350 space shuttle Enterprise (pardon the pun).

Just for the record, IIRC, a 1/350 Enterprise D and E would each be over 5 1/2 feet long! I shudder to think how much one of those puppies would cost in styrene!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sam, ya know you can already get all the Enterprises in the same scale if you get the Ertl 1/2500 triple-kits.


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

xr4sam said:


> Well, The AMT Excelsior and Enterprise-B were both 1/1000. The Enterprise D and E are 1/1400. The AMT Refit is 1/537-ish. Most of us would kill for 1/1000 scale D and E. The D would be approximately 20" long, and the E would be almost 22" long.
> 
> By adopting 1/1000 as a constant scale, for the first time, it would be possible to have the entire Enterprise (starships, anyway!) line in a constant scale, without having to add a garage-sized display room to your house.
> 
> As I recall, 1/1400 is 1/4 the size of the standard 1/350 surface ship scale (1/700 is half, 1/1400 is one quarter, so it's sort of a standard scale).


Did PL do a 1/1000 scale NX-01 to match their 1/1000th OS Enterprise? With a few detail revisions, that would make an appealing Kirk-Era destroyer.

I WOULD like to see the 1/1000 line expanded upon. I do know about the small ERTL ship sets also, but how much detail can you get out of something so small? They're nice from the compact footprint standpoint, not so much from the detail standpoint. I look at them and think, "Christmas Tree ornaments!":hat:

Does that make the ERTL 18" OS Enterprise a 1/700 scaler? I don't have either my big Ent (I know, I know...but I HAD to pick ONE up when it came out...Impulse buy...Now where the HECK am I gonna PUT THIS?!)or my 18 incher in front of me, but I THINK that the 18" is about half the length of the Refit...

Be well, all.

Greg


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

xr4sam said:


> Just for the record, IIRC, a 1/350 Enterprise D and E would each be over 5 1/2 feet long! I shudder to think how much one of those puppies would cost in styrene!


Here's a handy dandy graphic that I snatched from someone (maybe John P?) that shows just that! The D would be the same size as the origonal studio model!
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/model stuff/350enterprises.jpg


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

> Capt. America, 1/350 scale labeled as the 'Pro-Modeler Gold Series', 1/500 scale the 'Pro-Modeler Silver Series' and 1/1000 scale line the entry-level {'Pro-Modeler Bronze Series'?dw} Star Trek line.


Gotta agree with you Capt.
I'm going to go a second time around here. Still in the TOS era, but with additions from the TAS era.
1) 1:1000 USS Heron, freighter from TAS
2) 1:1000 Robotic freighters from TAS
3) 1:24-35 Pegasus cargo shuttle TAS
4) 1:24-35 Jefferies shuttle craft based on his original drawings
5) 1:1000 USS Saladin Class Destroyer from Star Fleet Technical Manual
6) 1:1 Type 1 Phaser rifle from 2nd pilot
7) 1:1 Type 2 Phaser rifle from Charlie X?
8) 1:1 Type 1 Phaser from 1st pilot
9) 1:1 Medical Tricorder, Medical Scanner and Hypospray Modeled from Star Trek XI Movie props
10) 1:6 Vinyl crew members from Star Trek XI

And for the grins and giggles of it
1) 1:35 Phoenix warp ship (any smaller and it'd be almost impossible to see any detail)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Here's a handy dandy graphic that I snatched from someone (maybe John P?) that shows just that! The D would be the same size as the origonal studio model!
> http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/model stuff/350enterprises.jpg


Yup, I dood dat.
I think we can rest assured that no one will ever be crazy enough to make a kit of the D or E in that scale.

Dave did once mention the Excelsior might be viable, though, given that the individual modules arent really that big.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Captain America said:


> Did PL do a 1/1000 scale NX-01 to match their 1/1000th OS Enterprise? With a few detail revisions, that would make an appealing Kirk-Era destroyer.


Yes, they did. You can still find those in many shops.



Captain America said:


> I WOULD like to see the 1/1000 line expanded upon. I do know about the small ERTL ship sets also, but how much detail can you get out of something so small? They're nice from the compact footprint standpoint, not so much from the detail standpoint. I look at them and think, "Christmas Tree ornaments!":hat:


The original plan was to do an entire line of starships in matching 1/1000 scale. It would be nice to see PL continue with this.



Captain America said:


> Does that make the ERTL 18" OS Enterprise a 1/700 scaler? I don't have either my big Ent (I know, I know...but I HAD to pick ONE up when it came out...Impulse buy...Now where the HECK am I gonna PUT THIS?!)or my 18 incher in front of me, but I THINK that the 18" is about half the length of the Refit...


For decades, the original accepted scale for the AMT _Enterprise_ and Klingon ship was 1/635. Later on, this was "rounded up" to 1/650. If you measure the AMT _Enterprise_ even now, however, it still comes out to 1/635 scale.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

John P said:


> Sam, ya know you can already get all the Enterprises in the same scale if you get the Ertl 1/2500 triple-kits.


I know, John, but I'd prefer something I can actually SEE!

I'm too clumsy to work on Braille-scale! The 1/1000 would be easier for my ham-fisted skills to work over.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm with ya there!

You can also get them all in 1/1400 if you buy Starcrafts' resin kits of the TOS, refit and B at Federation Models.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

mikephys said:


> Here's my top ten list:
> 
> 10. 1/350 TOS Enterprise
> 9. 1/350 TOS Enterprise
> ...


I have to give this more thought, but this is rather a good start. :lol:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Now I have an urge to cook up a "Top Ten Least Requested Star Trek Kits".

Maybe later tonight...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Third,fourth,and fifth for a Serenity styrene!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

All in favor of a Serenity kit, say "aye!"


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

AYE, Captain! (salutes)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Eye!...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Don't mean to burst any ones bubble, but the first Trek kits that Tom puts out will most likley be reissues and the just may have improved decals along with new box art. 
As for any new Trek kits that Tom may decide to make well only time will tell, if Tom don't do the telling first.


----------



## jcd132 (Jan 13, 2000)

irishtrek said:


> ... As for any new Trek kits that Tom may decide to make well only time will tell, if Tom don't do the telling first.


Do tell...!!!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

From the home office on Ceti Alpha V, 

*Top Ten Least Requested Star Trek Model Kits*

10. Combination Enterprise-J/Pizza cutter

9. Captain Kirk's Annual Colonscopy Exam Diorama

8. The Visible Tribble

7. Kazon Torpedo

6. 1/350 Scale V'Ger (doubles as a guest house)

5. Gene Roddenberry & Unnamed Starlet Late Night Rendezvous Diorama

4. 1/6 Scale Matt Jefferies' Drawing Table

3. USS Voyager Garbage Disposal Unit

2. _Nemesis_ Scorpion Fighter

And the Number One Least Requested Star Trek Model Kit..

1. Plomeek Soup Wall Hanging


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Cue Paul Schaeffer and the CBS Orchestra!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Re-issues would be good.
I haven't seen the Polar Lights 1:1000
_*U.S.S. ENTERPRISE *_in a store for a long time.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Captain April said:


> From the home office on Ceti Alpha V,
> 
> *Top Ten Least Requested Star Trek Model Kits*
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

I want to see the return of the Vulcan Shuttle and the DS9 Runabout. Also if they can dig back to the corner of the mold warehous the K-7 Staion and the Romulan Bird of Prey.

Be practicle and patient with this ownership changeover.

You guys thinkin' and deluded that AMT or PL can pop out new trek kits tooled to the scale of your desires within a year gotta be smoking somthing strange...pipe dreams theys call it.:dude:

DLM


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd be up for a NEW runabout in 1/48, with full interior.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I know that it has been mentioned... but an accurate Galileo 7 would be great!!!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

How 'bout a Galileo and Runabout in the same scale?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That would make for either a really tiny Galileo or a really huge runabout. You couldn't pick two things with more radically different sizes uless you asked for a TNG shuttle pod.

Let's see, using the 29-foot length for the Galileo and the 23.1-meter length for the runabout--

1/72 scale
Runabout: 12.6" (the existing Ertl kit)
Galileo: 4.8"

1/48 scale
Runabout: 18.94"
Galileo: 7.25"

1/32 scale
Runabout: 28.41"
Galileo: 10.875"

1/24 scale
Runabout: 37.89"
Galileo: 14.5"

The runabout starts getting too big at 1/48, which is a scale I'd love to see it in. But the Galileo is smaller then the classic kit at that scale, and I'd personally just LOVE a 1/24 Galileo, at which point the runabout is simpley impossible as an affordable plastic kit.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Hey, I can dream, can't I?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Hmm, if only Tom could tell us what AMT molds he has access to and will be able to reissue.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

The shuttlecraft is near the top of my list of things I'd want to see a new molding of, followed closely by the Romulan Bird of Prey (Warbird). I don't think there's a good way to mod those molds into anything accurate.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> How many people here said TOS Enterprise in 1/350? Obviously, that would be a good seller.


I was under the impression that the 1/350 PL Refit kit could also be built as the TOS ENT. I didn't check mine for that, I just look a it once in awhile (in it's box) just to dream that I'll built it one day...... 

Brain fart..... it can be built as the 1701 Refit or A..... time to go to sleep....... 

Steph


----------



## psytce (Jan 17, 2007)

1) 1/2500 Voyager
2) 1/1000 Voyager
3) 1/1000 Equinox
4) 1/1000 DS9 Defiant
5) 1/1000 Enterprise A-E
6) Delta Flyer - Just a nice size for the scale (1/48 ?)
7) Voyager Shuttle
8) 1/1000 Dauntless 
9) 1/1000 Prometheus 
10) 1/350 Voyager with scaled shuttle and Delta Flyer.

But most of all I would like to be able to get a Enteprise E and Voyager for under $50.00.

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Rattrap said:


> The shuttlecraft is near the top of my list of things I'd want to see a new molding of, followed closely by the Romulan Bird of Prey (Warbird). I don't think there's a good way to mod those molds into anything accurate.


Which one? the BoP and the Warbird are two different things.


----------



## jcd132 (Jan 13, 2000)

Okay, in case Tom Lowe is taking these requests by us seriously, I'll add my my list to the pile, without listing the already announced releases (which I'm very pleased to hear about, btw):

1. 1/350 TOS Enterprise
2. 1/1000 Star Trek 11 "new" Enterprise
3. 1/1000 refit Enterprise
4. Enterprise B, C, D, and E in 1/1000
5. repop the Polar Lights 1/1000 NX
6. repop the Polar Lights 1/1000 (or is it 1/880?) D-7
7. repop the AMT Leif Ericson
8. repop the AMT K-7 Space Station
9. repop the AMT TNG Klingon Battlecruiser
10. retool the 1/1600 scale old version or maybe just make a new 1/1400 scale version of the Star Trek ship set with more accurate TOS Enterprise, Klingon Battlecruiser, and Romulan BOP


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Well from what I read from the others guys, anything in 1/1000 will be a winner. So The Refit, B,C, D, E, and a nice Delta Flyer would sell in no time. 1/350 is a beautiful scale but got to put it somewhere when it's done.... Unfortunatly I don't right now, maybe when I'll be retired and be in a nursing home... gee that's in 30 years.......


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

And the results of our poll have been tabulated as follows:

10. 1/350 Grissom
9. 1/350 Romulan TOS BOP
8. 1/350 Klingon BOP
7. 1/24 TOS Shuttlecraft
6. 1/1000 Reliant
5. 1/1000 Ktinga
4. 1/1000 Enterprise-A
3. 1/350 Reliant
2. 1/350 Ktinga
1. 1/350 TOS Enterprise

Discuss! (But don't complain if you didn't vote!)


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

irishtrek said:


> Don't mean to burst any ones bubble, but the first Trek kits that Tom puts out will most likley be reissues and the just may have improved decals along with new box art. As for any new Trek kits that Tom may decide to make well only time will tell, if Tom don't do the telling first.


Tom has said that repops of the 1/1000 TOS E will be one of the first kits out, as well as the snap & glue Mach 5.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I like John Payne's idea of the shuttlecraft from TOS, STV, STNG, & STVOY plus crew figures appropriate to each.

After that, I'd love to see the AMT D7 re-issued and, of course, a 1/350th ST:TOS 1701. :thumbsup:


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

I'd like a bushel-basket (whatever that means) of K'tingas. The shuttles are high on my list as well. In fact, almost any of the shuttles would be must-buys for me, with the only exception being the little TNG-era shuttle we saw way too much in the show's later seasons.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## NCC1701-A (Apr 19, 2005)

*My list:*

1. Off course a reissue of the 1/350 refit
2. 1/350 Reliant
3. 1/350 D-7 K'tinga
4. Comparable size for an Enterprise E 
5. Comparable size for an Excelsior
6. 1/350 TOS E (yawn)
7. 1/350 BOP or maybe just the scout in scale with the Refit (there are 3 BOP classes)

BTW it has been stated that there will be 2 reissues of the TOS 22".

And nothing else stated so far.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Not the 22"-er, that's the cutaway. They're repopping the origonal 18" version.


----------



## Joel (Jul 27, 1999)

DL Matthys said:


> I want to see the return of the Vulcan Shuttle and the DS9 Runabout. Also if they can dig back to the corner of the mold warehous the K-7 Staion and the Romulan Bird of Prey.
> 
> Be practicle and patient with this ownership changeover.
> 
> ...


The original E at 1/350 is all I'll ask for, then. A nicely packaged edition wtih the same multi-version options that the 1/1000 PL kit had. They could at least start with that for new models.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Would it be out of line to put in another request for Serenity? In any scale?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

"Kazon Torpedo 1/1000 scale
Mugato Dragster
First Federation Warning Buoy (a cube)
Melkot... on a stick"

dont forget a 1/1000 Dysons sphere


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Jafo said:


> "Kazon Torpedo 1/1000 scale
> Mugato Dragster
> First Federation Warning Buoy (a cube)
> Melkot... on a stick"
> ...


You forgot the Super-Size 1/8th scale Scorpion!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

NCC1701-A said:


> ...
> 4. Comparable size for an Enterprise E
> 5. Comparable size for an Excelsior
> ...


I like the way you worded that. 

The E would be pretty big already in 1/1000 - 27".
In standard 1/700 ships' scale it would clock in at 38.5", which is just a hair longer than the 1/350 refit, but a bit leaner and sleeker. That would be a fine size for a big kit to go along with the refit.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

_Take my love
Take my land
Take me where I cannot stand
I don't care, I'm still free
You can't take the sky from me...._


----------



## bragstone (Apr 14, 2007)

Captain April said:


> _Take my love
> Take my land
> Take me where I cannot stand
> I don't care, I'm still free
> You can't take the sky from me...._


I agree, Serenity would make a great model kit in ether flight mode or landed with a detailed loading ramp and cargo bay.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

bragstone said:


> I agree, Serenity would make a great model kit in ether flight mode or landed with a detailed loading ramp and cargo bay.


Why not have the options to build both? :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Along with little figures of Mal kicking that big baddie into the engine...


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

I'll go out on a limb and wish for a Transporter Room dio kit as a companion piece to the AMT Bridge model.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oooo, I like that! It's a logical venue to have portrait figures of the whole crew just standing there. 1/35 scale?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

John P posted:


> Oooo, I like that! It's a logical venue to have portrait figures of the whole crew just standing there. 1/35 scale?


Is that sarcasm? I can't tell. (Seriously.)

I think the Transporter room would be a neat kit, too!


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

BrianM said:


> I'll go out on a limb and wish for a Transporter Room dio kit as a companion piece to the AMT Bridge model.


Why not ask for the whole studio sound stage set to scale with the AMT bridge model. :thumbsup:

Although I would like to see a bridge set, in scale with the TOS, from each Enterprise ship ( NX-01, Refit/A, B, C, D, E,) Defiant and Voyager.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Cool...I've seen paper models of each bridge on the net and ebay. I'm working on a "Cage" era Bridge using the AMT kit.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

John P said:


> Oooo, I like that! It's a logical venue to have portrait figures of the whole crew just standing there. 1/35 scale?


1/35?! Are you wacked?!  The whole thing thing would be about 7" in diameter! Something like... oh, at least 1/10 would be much more suitable. Even in something as small as 1/8 you could sell them with interlocking bases.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey, some of us have limited shelf space.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:lol:



CaptFrank said:


> John P posted:
> 
> Is that sarcasm? I can't tell. (Seriously.)
> 
> I think the Transporter room would be a neat kit, too!


No, not sarcasm, it would be a cool little kit in military figure scale.

1/24 then? Still shelf-sized.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, here's an idea:

We already have all the Enterprises in 1/2500 with the Ertl triple-kits.

How about another triple kit in 1/2500: The two carriers CV-6 & CVN-65, and a sailing ship Enterprize.

Complete the collection.

Hm?


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

^^ That's a great idea! I'd buy one.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

To anyone who wants the 'D' in 1/350 scale......

There was one kit out there of the 'D' in that scale.

It was a 'one-off'.

It just happened to be the studio miniature, and it currently goes for $500,000.00 plus.

I believe thats why Ertl did their kit in 1/1400.....It was an easy 1/4 scale down of the studio dimensions.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Now that is an idea...

We already have the bridge... why not the transporter room, engineering, and the hanger deck!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

starmanmm suggested:


> We already have the bridge... why not the transporter room, engineering, and the hanger deck?


Great idea! All the rooms of the Enterprise!
I could have fun lighting Engineering with red LEDs!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zaku II (Aug 14, 2005)

10. 1/1000 Grissom
9. 1/24 Work Bee
8. 1/1000 Ktinga
7. 1/24 Travel Pod
6. 1/1000 Reliant
5. 1/1000 Excelsior
4. 1/1000 Refit Enterprise
3. 1/350 TOS Enterprise
2. 1/350 Reliant
1. 1/350 Ktinga

:thumbsup:


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

phicks said:


> With the news that Tom Lowe is back with a Star Trek licence soon to be signed, let's show him what we want! Name the top 10 Star Trek kits that you want to see, in order from 10 (kinda want) to 1 (REALLY WANT). Please specify the scale of the kits tou want, and try to restrict yourself to Polar Lights already established Star trek scales (1/1000, 1/350, and 1/24).
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...


I like this list also. One suggestion (I hope this isn't a duplicate idea): If an entirely new kit was not viable, how about a conversion kit containing parts necessary to convert the original 18-inch Enterprise into the version that was planned for the "Star Trek II" series? I "think" this would contain new nacelles resembling the refit's engines and the one on NCC-1701A, but possibly other parts as well. Any interest?

Jim


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

1/12 work bee with cockpit interior, pilot, opening canopy, and a few attachments like a set of waldoes.

1/24 work bee with cockpit, pilot, attachments, and a full cargo train.

A line of small figure kits - I'm thinking of Tamiya's 1/35 soldier sets here, only in, say, 1/24:
Set 1: Classic Kirk, Spock, McCoy, Scotty, Sulu, Uhura, Chekov
Set 2: Same as above, in TMP uniform
Set 3: Same as above, in TWoK uniform
Set 4: Picard, Riker, Data, Troi, Crusher, LaForge, Worf, early TNG jumpsuits
Set 5: Same as above in movie uniforms
Set 6: Voyager crew
Set 7: NX-01 crew
These would just be individual figures standing there "posing for the camera" like Andrea Miniatures little figure models.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I can't really understand why some people are so desperate to have the refit Enterprise or any other Trek kits for that matter in 1/1000. We already have the refit in 1/350 and a neat little kit from Bandai in 1/850 (plus the Ertl kits). Why do we need one in 1/1000 too? 

In an ideal world we'd have all the kits we wanted in every possible scale (all matching) but I'd prefer the big model line to continue in 1/350 because the bigger the model the more detail it can have and I just don't get this obsession some people seem to have with a 1/1000 refit etc where detail would have to be compromised. 

Why don't you guys make the Bandai one if you want it in a smaller scale? Bandai also do other Trek ships in that scale too.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Because we want one in the same scale as PL's 1/1000 TOS E.

Because PL started a 1/1000 scale series, which is a _great _size for a series, and it was rudely interrupted.

Because the Bandai kit is too expensive, OOP, not in scale with any other Trek kits, and too expensive to buy multiples as kitbash fodder.

Because the 1/350 ships are WAAAYYY too big to buy a whole series of if you don't have a museum...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

John P said:


> Because we want one in the same scale as PL's 1/1000 TOS E.
> 
> Because PL started a 1/1000 scale series, which is a _great _size for a series, and it was rudely interrupted.
> 
> ...




Points taken but I prefer my ships to have loads of detail than to just have tiny models without that much detail and even though I don't have much space myself you can guarantee I'll find the space for big models if the subject is something I really want. I think big ships need big models otherwise they just don't have the detail.

Also, are the Bandai kits really that expensive? It would be great to have everything dirt cheap and have everything like scales matching but that can't always be the case. I don't think the Bandai kits are too expensive (I've seen them going for good prices on Ebay) and for a start they'll be reissued at some point anyway and isn't there a few other Trek kits in exactly the same scale from Bandai?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nope, Bandai made up their own scales.

1/1000 isn't all that small - the refit would be a foot long, the 1701-D almost _2_ feet.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> Also, are the Bandai kits really that expensive? It would be great to have everything dirt cheap and have everything like scales matching but that can't always be the case. I don't think the Bandai kits are too expensive (I've seen them going for good prices on Ebay) and for a start they'll be reissued at some point anyway...


Okay, I'll bite & chime in. Are the Bandai kits expensive? For you, maybe not. But for me, yes they are. I'm the only "real" income for my family & it has to streach. Not _everything_ has to be dirt cheap, but it helps me to have it as cheap as possible. I'd rather spend $25 on the old ERTL E-A kit & spend another $25 on building supplies, having the satisfaction of a model I built myself than spend more on a pre-painted kit. I just checked evilBay for an E-A & I see them ranging from $60-100. That's a nice resin kit for me. Sorry, it can't be done on my budget. I'd much rather buy eight 1/1000 E-As for $100 than have just one kit for the same price in my stash. As for them being repopped, that's never a guarentee, regardless of who the company is.



John P said:


> Because we want one in the same scale as PL's 1/1000 TOS E.
> 
> Because PL started a 1/1000 scale series, which is a _great _size for a series, and it was rudely interrupted.
> 
> ...


Amen, John! :thumbsup:
Do I have any large kits? Sure, but I had to save up for them. I have both of PL's 350 kits plus their C-57D, which I know will have to wait till I get a bigger house. I buy them for two reasons- to support the decisions of companies that make subjects I like, & because I know that _someday_ *I will* build it.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

So guys, if Polar Lights came up to you and said you can either have a 1/1000 Reliant, all the windows are just decals and there's only a bit of detail on it.........or you can have a 1/350 Reliant which has bags of detail, all the tiny windows are in clear plastic and it has 99% of the detail that the large studio models has........which one would you go for? 

I know which one I'd immediately go for, even if I had to save up for a few months and had to sell the tv or crown jewels for it.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> So guys, if Polar Lights came up to you and said you can either have a 1/1000 Reliant, all the windows are just decals and there's only a bit of detail on it.........or you can have a 1/350 Reliant which has bags of detail, all the tiny windows are in clear plastic and it has 99% of the detail that the large studio models has........which one would you go for?


After about five seconds of thinking, I'd honestly have to go for the 1/1000 kit. Why? For all of the reasons I stated above. 
1) Smaller size = more kits bought.
2) More kits bought = more conversions to build
3) More builds = more time spent building
4) More time building = more scratching, bashing & details I can proudly say I did myself.
5) More details in a small scale = the ability to bring parts with me to work to build. Can't do that with a 350 saucer!

For me, a small scale is better. Plus, the Miranda isn't real high on my list of desired ships, but I do think that it's a ship that is long overdue to be redone.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd hope for both, but I'd definitely pick the 1/1000 Reliant first, and buy a case of them for kitbashing.
And I'd get fired if I built models at work!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> After about five seconds of thinking, I'd honestly have to go for the 1/1000 kit. Why? For all of the reasons I stated above.
> 1) Smaller size = more kits bought.
> 2) More kits bought = more conversions to build
> 3) More builds = more time spent building
> ...





Ok, I take your points even if I don't really understand why anyone would want a smaller less detailed model than a bigger one. Here's my replies to your comments ----


1. For the price of all those kits you could buy a nice big much more detailed replica. I'd prefer quality not quantity.


2. Each to their own but not everyone has the time or inclination to build loads of conversions or variations of a particular ship. 

3 & 4. Again each to their own but not everyone has the time or inclination to keep building and building kits especially to scratchbuild and kitbash details. Some people just want a decent, detailed replica of a certain starship and some people just want a replica and don't care whether people know if they've built it or not. The only time that really matters is if you're entering a competition or showing your work of in a mag or website. Even then it's only usually fellow modellers who care.

5. More details in a smaller scale? That would be virtually impossible surely. You could never have as much detail on a small model as on a big model. Don't forget these are supposed to be BIG ships in real life. Try showing all the detail for instance of a Star Destroyer on a smaller model. It could never be done and most people I'm sure build their models at home and not in work.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Why not BOTH?!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

John P said:


> Why not BOTH?!



Well that would be best I agree but my point is if it was a choice I'd always go for a bigger more detailed model of something like a big starship (e.g. 1/350 K'Tinga or OS Enterprise instead of a 1/1000 K'Tinga or Enterprise). 

Take a look at the close up of the bridge section of the K'Tinga in Star Trek the Motion Picture (near the beginning) and you'll see that detail like that could never be replicated in a small model. That's why so many people want the K'Tinga in the much larger scale of 1/350 because of the scope for much more detail.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

1/350th for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually I'd like to split the difference - I'd have loved it if Ertl or PL had picked 1/500 for a series. The TOS and refit would be a hair bigger than the existing Ertl kits (I think the cutaway is 1/500?), The Excelsior would be exactly twice the size of the Ertl kit. It would be impractical to make the D and E this size, but all the smaller ships would be nicely-sized.
http://www.inpayne.com/models/trek-boxes-web/model-boxes-trek-canon-500.htm


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I like the idea of a 1/1000th standard scale in which to produce a lot of different Star Trek and other sci-fi ships and then do the few really special ones again in 1/350th.

The company could look at what's selling well in 1/1000th and then decide if the sales justify a larger version.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I like the idea of a 1/1000th standard scale in which to produce a lot of different Star Trek and other sci-fi ships and then do the few really special ones again in 1/350th.
> 
> The company could look at what's selling well in 1/1000th and then decide if the sales justify a larger version.





The thing is looking at what sells in 1/1000 might not be a good indicator at all of what will sell in 1/350. I for one am not really that interested in a 1/1000 line of ships. 

I never bought the 1/1000 Enterprise's from PL as they didn't have anywhere near the detail I was looking for and I absolutely hate decals representing windows.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> More details in a smaller scale? That would be virtually impossible surely. You could never have as much detail on a small model as on a big model. I never bought the 1/1000 Enterprise's from PL as they didn't have anywhere near the detail I was looking for and I absolutely hate decals representing windows.


I never said that I can reproduce the same details in a small model as a big one. What I was trying to convey was that I like to try to make more details in a smaller model than it had to start with. As far as hating decals for windows, I do know of people who have carved out their own & filled the holes with clear resin.




> Don't forget these are supposed to be BIG ships in real life. Try showing all the detail for instance of a Star Destroyer on a smaller model. It could never be done


Well, of course they're supposed to be big. I think that's pretty well established. 
And I just suppose that I'm not all that concerned about getting every scrap of micro detail into every kit. Do I try my best? Sure, but I'm not so obsessed as to try to get everything into every kit. Could all the detail of an SD be made into the established kit? I think it's theoretically possible, but I really don't think any of us have that kind of patience.



> and most people I'm sure build their models at home and not in work.


I'm sure most people do. I also know others who have the benefit of working on a kit at work. I know some people who do it over their lunch hour. (What a concept!) I just happen to have about 40 minutes in a day when I get to do absolutely nothing between the 10 & 11pm live shots after running my tail off all day. It's a nice "decompression time", so why not work on a kit? That's another reason why I like working on 1/1000 scale kits, I _can_ bring them to work. Don't think I'm bragging or being snobby because I can. I just happen to have that benefit.

If you had that time & ability, wouldn't you?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> The thing is looking at what sells in 1/1000 might not be a good indicator at all of what will sell in 1/350. I for one am not really that interested in a 1/1000 line of ships.
> 
> I never bought the 1/1000 Enterprise's from PL as they didn't have anywhere near the detail I was looking for and I absolutely hate decals representing windows.


An indicator would be just that--an indicator or measurement--not a perfect predictor by any means. I wouldn't expect it to hold for absolutely everyone as your example clearly demonstrates. 

However, the principle is still sound. If sales were exceedingly high for, say, a 1/1000th scale _USS Reliant_, would it not make good sense to make a larger version of it? The popularity of the subject matter would be pretty well established in such a case and sales would reasonably be expected to be high in 1/350th if a 1/1000th scale version had already proved popular for the same subject.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I know a guy who works in a truck weigh station, so he has hours and hours of nothing to do some days. He has a little tool kit and brings a model to work every day. So yeah, I can see it.

Me, I have 45 minutes for lunch, so I eat lunch and read a book. The idea of carrying tools and a kit to work is too much trouble to me.

But that's just me.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> However, the principle is still sound. If sales were exceedingly high for, say, a 1/1000th scale _USS Reliant_, would it not make good sense to make a larger version of it? The popularity of the subject matter would be pretty well established in such a case and sales would reasonably be expected to be high in 1/350th if a 1/1000th scale version had already proved popular for the same subject.


I agree completely. And I definitely want a 1/350 Reliant, and a CASE of 1/1000 Reliants.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

John P said:


> I agree completely. And I definitely want a 1/350 Reliant, and a CASE of 1/1000 Reliants.


_Just_ *a* case, John? Is something wrong? Are you feeling okay?

Concerned modelers want to know.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> An indicator would be just that--an indicator or measurement--not a perfect predictor by any means. I wouldn't expect it to hold for absolutely everyone as your example clearly demonstrates.
> 
> However, the principle is still sound. If sales were exceedingly high for, say, a 1/1000th scale _USS Reliant_, would it not make good sense to make a larger version of it? The popularity of the subject matter would be pretty well established in such a case and sales would reasonably be expected to be high in 1/350th if a 1/1000th scale version had already proved popular for the same subject.




Possibly but as I said I think there would be a lot of people like me who would only buy the larger scale, so who knows! Don't get me wrong I'm not saying there isn't a market for 1/1000 ships but I think there's a lot of people out there who want bigger ships with much more detail too. My main Star Trek want is a 1/350 Motion Picture K'Tinga (with clear plastic windows) and a new tool OS Enterprise (also with clear plastic windows etc).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm still trying to figger out where I'm gonna put _this _thing when it's done! Never mind another thing that big!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> My main Star Trek want is . . . a new tool OS Enterprise (also with clear plastic windows etc).


Me, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## hackercat13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm new here, so hope no one chooses to flame my list, but...here goes!

I know everyone wants a TOS Enterprise, and a K'Tinga, and guess what? If this flies, you will most likely get your wish. But since this is a wish, here's what I hope for, but will probably never get!

10. 1/1000 So'na Destroyer (insurrection)
9. 1/1000 D'Kyr Class Vulcan
8. 1/1000 Scimitar (Nemesis)
7. 1/1000 O'Berth
6. 1/1000 Borg Cube (hey, it IS a wish list!)
5. 1/1000 D'deridex Warbird
4. 1/1000 Valdore class Warbird
3. 1/1000 Space Station K-7
2. 1/1000 Stargazer (or constellation class with decal options!)
1. 1/1000 Future Enterprise from "All good things!"

If any of these come out, well then....:woohoo:
Later!
Chris


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The only thing wrong with that list is that Hermann Oberth wasn't Irish. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermann_Oberth


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

hackercat13 said:


> 10. 1/1000 So'na Destroyer (insurrection)
> 9. 1/1000 D'Kyr Class Vulcan
> 8. 1/1000 Scimitar (Nemesis)
> 7. 1/1000 O'Berth
> ...


Hi, hackercat! Welcome to the boards! :wave:

You got a pretty good list there! The D-Kyr, Valdore, K-7 & Stargazer are great choices! I wouldn't mind those myself. I'd also have to throw in the desire for a 1/1000 E-A. Personally, I'd be petrified to do all of the little details in the S'ona destroyer's wings! :freak:

But you also have one of my long time favorites there, the AGT E-D! Personally, I'd love a 1/1000 of that kit, or more specifically, a 1/1000 E-D with the optional parts to build it into the AGT version! That's my big dream! :woohoo:


----------



## hackercat13 (Apr 15, 2008)

John P said:


> The only thing wrong with that list is that Hermann Oberth wasn't Irish.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermann_Oberth


Yeah, but an Irish rocket would leave a beer-smelling vapor trail while weaving a random course in the general direction of it's destination!:drunk:

Hehe..love it! Actually, I am German and Irish, go figure..odd combination.

"How many German scientists does it take to change a lightbulb?"

"Zero. If it is properly engineered, it never needs changing!":thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## hackercat13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Personally, I'd love a 1/1000 of that kit, or more specifically, a 1/1000 E-D with the optional parts to build it into the AGT version! That's my big dream!


My big dream is a Fleet Museum with Enterprise NX-01 theough E docked nose is around a Regula 1 space station in 1/350 scale! But my wife would kick me out, so it'll have to remain a dream!

Chris


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

hackercat13 said:


> My big dream is a Fleet Museum with Enterprise NX-01 theough E docked nose is around a Regula 1 space station in 1/350 scale! But my wife would kick me out, so it'll have to remain a dream!


Keep the dream alive, man! One day, it could happen!! :hat:


----------



## hackercat13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Keep the dream alive, man! One day, it could happen!! :hat:


And monkeys COULD fly out of my arse :freak: but not likely! However, if I win the lottery, that 20 foot Enterprise D from the Vegas Star Trek experience will hang above my bed! 

:woohoo:
Chris


----------



## bragstone (Apr 14, 2007)

I don't know if this one has been done before a 1/1400 scale Enterprise D from "Yesterday's Enterprise" that was one mean looking ship covered with ablative armor plate 16 torpedo tubes (I think it's been a long time since I seen this episode) this ship was made to kick some Klingon Ta'ggla.


----------



## hackercat13 (Apr 15, 2008)

bragstone said:


> I don't know if this one has been done before a 1/1400 scale Enterprise D from "Yesterday's Enterprise" that was one mean looking ship covered with ablative armor plate 16 torpedo tubes (I think it's been a long time since I seen this episode) this ship was made to kick some Klingon Ta'ggla.


Ya know, I have never seen that done either!:dude: Bet that'd be a cool model! I was also thinking I have never seen a full-sized Klingon Negh'Var battleship. That would be a sight to see! If done to scale with AMT/ERTL's Enterprise D, it would be like a 20" model! That'd be fun to paint up.
Chris


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I don't recall the Enterprise-D in "Yesterday's Enterprise" looking any different than any other time in the series.

As for the ablative armor and sixteen torpedo tubes, isn't that an Akira class?


----------



## bragstone (Apr 14, 2007)

Captain April said:


> I don't recall the Enterprise-D in "Yesterday's Enterprise" looking any different than any other time in the series.
> 
> As for the ablative armor and sixteen torpedo tubes, isn't that an Akira class?


If you get chance to see the episode again look closely at the beauty shot of the Enterprise D just after the the Enterprise C emerges from the rift, you will see a difference. The hull is covered with raised rectangular plating instead of the normal Aztec patterns and irregular shape thingys the raised panels are the armor. The torpedo tubes are evident during the battle scenes. It's hard to remember though because I haven't seen this episode for a while, and I can't find any pics on the net, it seems everyone just focuses on the C not the D. The Enterprise D before the rift incident is designed for exploration with defensive weapons only, after the rift there was no peace treaty with the Klingon's therefore it is designed for war. It's a heavy battle cruiser and it's meaner then hell, and a little slower! (trade off for the extra stopping power) If anybody knows of any pics of Enterprise D from this episode (“Post Rift”) please post a link.:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

bragstone said:


> I don't know if this one has been done before a 1/1400 scale Enterprise D from "Yesterday's Enterprise" that was one mean looking ship covered with ablative armor plate 16 torpedo tubes (I think it's been a long time since I seen this episode) this ship was made to kick some Klingon Ta'ggla.


Whatever you're smokin', pass it around! The Enterrpsie in Yesterday's Enterprise was the same ol' model, didn't look any different.

Are you thinking about the mods done to it for "All Good Things...", the series finale? It had a third engine and an extra 2-tube torpedo pod over the bridge. No armor, though.
http://www.inpayne.com/models/enterprise_d_agt1.html


----------



## bragstone (Apr 14, 2007)

John P said:


> Whatever you're smokin', pass it around! The Enterrpsie in Yesterday's Enterprise was the same ol' model, didn't look any different.
> 
> Are you thinking about the mods done to it for "All Good Things...", the series finale? It had a third engine and an extra 2-tube torpedo pod over the bridge. No armor, though.
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/enterprise_d_agt1.html




No I'm not talking about the dreadnought from "All Good Things" on that one they pasted a third nacelle and some of those Borg killer weapons on it. Alright pass it back don't Bogart it. Yesterday's Enterprise” Enterprise D wasn't even the same color it went from duck egg blue to dark ghost gray. I may be wrong, however thats how I remember it, and if I am wrong then how about a request for a Galaxy Class heavy battle cruiser the way I imagined it? (no third nacelle though, that's just tacky)


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

bragstone said:


> Yesterday's Enterprise” Enterprise D wasn't even the same color it went from duck egg blue to dark ghost gray. I may be wrong, however thats how I remember it, and if I am wrong then how about a request for a Galaxy Class heavy battle cruiser the way I imagined it?


I know what I think you're thinking of. IIRC, by the time _Yesterday's Enterprise_ came around, they had built a new four foot model of the D, & put the six foot model in storage. The 6-footer had a smooth hull. With the 4-footer, they tried to give it some texture by adding some "plating". I think it was just really noticable because of the dramatic lighting "coming off" of the rift, creating very prominant shadows from the plating.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Far as I know the 4-footer was painted the same as the 6-footer, though. Some of the contours were different, but overall the details were all the same.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> I know what I think you're thinking of. IIRC, by the time _Yesterday's Enterprise_ came around, they had built a new four foot model of the D, & put the six foot model in storage. The 6-footer had a smooth hull. With the 4-footer, they tried to give it some texture by adding some "plating". I think it was just really noticable because of the dramatic lighting "coming off" of the rift, creating very prominant shadows from the plating.


Ah! I think you have solved it! I'd forgotten about that, myself!:thumbsup:


----------



## bragstone (Apr 14, 2007)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> I know what I think you're thinking of. IIRC, by the time _Yesterday's Enterprise_ came around, they had built a new four foot model of the D, & put the six foot model in storage. The 6-footer had a smooth hull. With the 4-footer, they tried to give it some texture by adding some "plating". I think it was just really noticable because of the dramatic lighting "coming off" of the rift, creating very prominant shadows from the plating.



sounds about right, "never mind"


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Yeah, I think the big rectangular plating you recall were actually the escape pods, under some very extreme lighting.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain April said:


> Yeah, I think the big rectangular plating you recall were actually the escape pods, under some very extreme lighting.


Yeah! Looks cool that way!:thumbsup:


----------



## NCC1701-A (Apr 19, 2005)

Personally I think in small size scale it would be cool for the original kits to be updated with some new tooling, why create more ships in a 1/1000 the cost is too high to retool and bring say the B,C,D,E down to that scale.

Outside of accuracy there really isn't much wrong with the original kits.

Concentrate on things that haven't been made in a large scale that doesn't take much effort or tooling.

Example a 1/350 reliant not much retooling outside of packing on the hull extension and rail assembly, Lunar models didn't have a problem back when they mader there conversion.

And honestly yeah I can see a 1/350 scale of the TOS E, but why retool and remake ships that have already been made.

Personally I would be happy if they reissued the E-E from the movies, I never was able to get one and I really don't see the worth in 67+ dollars for a reissue from Japan or over 100 from Ebay, I could buy 2 refit 1/350 for that price.

Anyway...............


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

NCC1701-A said:


> Personally I think in small size scale it would be cool for the original kits to be updated with some new tooling, why create more ships in a 1/1000 the cost is too high to retool and bring say the B,C,D,E down to that scale.


I'd love to see all of the ships in 1/1000, too. Here's all of the scales for the remaining Enterprises:

*A*- 12.00"
*B*- 18.46"
*C*- 20.71"
*D*- 25.28"
*E*- 26.97"

Very doable, IMO. Almost all of the ships could have extra parts, just like the TOS E to make the variants of each class. The *B* could come with add ons to make both the *Excelsior* & the *B*. The *D* could come with AGT extras & the *E* could come with the Nemesis extras. Multiple names on the decals sheets would also be a killer bonus! :thumbsup: Just the variants that could be built from the *A* & *D* alone could sell at least another 6 kits to any half-way serious modeler! :woohoo: My two top picks are the *D* & the *A*.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

NCC1701-A said:


> Outside of accuracy there really isn't much wrong with the original kits.


Ummm, isn't accuracy enough?


----------



## hackercat13 (Apr 15, 2008)

NCC1701-A said:


> Outside of accuracy there really isn't much wrong with the original kits.


 That tickled me too! 
"Other than that, how was the play Mrs. Lincoln?"

Chris


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Outside of the razor-sharp blade, an Xacto knife is a great toy for babies.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Back to the original topic for a moment.

*1/350 TOS Enterprise!!*

And a 1/144 scale Serenity would be nice.


----------



## psytce (Jan 17, 2007)

Captain April said:


> Back to the original topic for a moment.


Speaking of the topic, has Tom said anything about which other Star Trek models he is looking at making .... Has he dropped any hints?

Inquiring Minds want to know.  :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nope. He's been annoyingly absent since his initial announcement.


----------



## hackercat13 (Apr 15, 2008)

A Klingon Negh'Var would be really nice! Say 1:1000 scale, that'd be a beast!

Slight tangent, I know Enterprise was one of the least popular Trek series (I personally liked it), but did anyone ever make ships from that show other than the NX?

There were some pretty cool early Klingon designs, Vulcan ships, and some of the Xindi craft were neat too!
Chris


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

ST:ENT has caused clinical depression in some patients. More models from that series might be cool, however.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I'd like to see the Klingon ship the art department _wanted_ to use instead of yet another recycled D-7. That one looked pretty spiffy.


----------



## hackercat13 (Apr 15, 2008)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ST:ENT has caused clinical depression in some patients.


I honestly liked the show, althought DS9 was in my opinion, the best Trek series overall. But how can a show with T'Pol mostly naked and lathered up in decon gel cause people to be sad? When she was not, you had Hoshi looking pretty spiffy as well! Too bad the cute engineer girl who had a thing for Flox died! 

I may start a new thread, if you were the execs at Paramount, where would you go with the franchise to get a new series on the air?

Hmmmm...
Chris


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I definitely liked the Vulcan ships on Boobyprise.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I'd go with the first five year mission under Captain April.


----------



## hackercat13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I started a thread for this discussion in the 'movies for modelers' section! ALL ABOARD!!:woohoo:
Chris


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

First new tooling from Amt HAS to be the 1/350 TOS ENTERPRISE- how could you possibly think of any other ship first??????????????
Gary


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

spindrift said:


> First new tooling from Amt HAS to be the 1/350 TOS ENTERPRISE- how could you possibly think of any other ship first??????????????
> Gary


Amen, brother!:thumbsup:


----------



## hackercat13 (Apr 15, 2008)

spindrift said:


> First new tooling from Amt HAS to be the 1/350 TOS ENTERPRISE- how could you possibly think of any other ship first??????????????
> Gary


Because with new tooling, I'd be stoked to see a 1/350 Enterprise D! Probably won't happen, the saucer would be like 3' across, but man would that rock! :dude:

Wife would take issue, but I'd hang that above my bed, pipe engine sounds through the stereo, and sleep like a baby!

Chris (exploring his dorkiness to the maximum!)


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

hackercat13 said:


> Because with new tooling, I'd be stoked to see a 1/350 Enterprise D! Probably won't happen


As a mass-produced, styrene kit? There's no "probably" to it; it _won't_ happen. It would be six feet long — the same size as the studio model.

It will never happen _unless_ there's some sort of revolutionary advance in the methods used to produce kits that makes doing so _much_ less expensive.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## hackercat13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Does it matter how much it costs? Add standard 100% retail markup, and if you produced a limited run, or do them on a pre-paid basis. If they made it, and said $200.00, I'd pay it! Even $300.00.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

hackercat13 said:


> Does it matter how much it costs?


I'd say it does. It costs in the six figures to produce the tooling for an ordinary, run of the mill kit, from what I understand. The mind boggles considering what such a gargantuan monster would cost. That's probably at least three times the size of any kit that has ever been on the retail market, to my knowledge. In addition, the list of people who _want_ such a kit, and even have the money to buy one, is much longer than the one numbering the people who would actually buy one. There is a substantial number of people who wanted one of the 1/350th refits but had no place to put one. 

Don't get me wrong — would I want such a thing if it could be done? In a heartbeat. Could it be done for $300 each? I seriously doubt it.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *spindrift *
> First new tooling from Amt HAS to be the 1/350 TOS ENTERPRISE- how could you possibly think of any other ship first??????????????
> Gary


Because it's a forty-year-old ship from a forty-year-old TV show.
It has been done to death. No one is interested in that tired, dated,
design anymore.

We should have a _new_ ship as first new tooling. 






:tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

hackercat13 said:


> Does it matter how much it costs? Add standard 100% retail markup, and if you produced a limited run, or do them on a pre-paid basis. If they made it, and said $200.00, I'd pay it! Even $300.00.


Try several _thousand _dollars.  
And they'd spend a million on production, sell maybe three, and go out of business.

We've been all thru this before, back when PL first got the license.

Once more for good measure, here's how big all the Es would be in 1/350:


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

John P said:


> Try several _thousand _dollars.
> And they'd spend a million on production, sell maybe three, and go out of business.


That's pretty much what I was thinking, but I decided to err on the side of caution. 

The kits that REL has made are probably no more expensive — if even as much — as one of these theoretical plastic kits would be. They're probably better quality, to boot. _And_ they actually exist. They're not as large, but they're still large enough to make you implode from the geekiness you'd feel if you had one.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

CaptFrank said:


> Because it's a forty-year-old ship from a forty-year-old TV show.
> It has been done to death. No one is interested in that tired, dated,
> design anymore.
> 
> ...


*BLASPHEMER!!! HANGIN'S TOO GOOD FOR 'IM!! BURNIN'S TOO GOOD FOR 'IM!! HE SHOULD BE RIPPED INTO ITSY BITSY PIECES AND BURIED ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE!!*

:jest:


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

I wish Tom Lowe would step in NOW and tell us what's on his mind even if he has not decided but it would give us something to gnaw at...as I said anything other than a 1/350 TOS Enterprise would be foolhardy- think about it. If he doesn't want to sell models let it be a Stargazer or USS I was in the backround of the third battle scene in episode 106 ship...OR if you want a guaranteed big seller for years TOS Enterprise. Period. The new Amt Star Trek line needs a big seller to start off with (new tool wise) to make sure we have a SECOND new tool kit...hmmm?
Gary


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh and John P-
1/700 Enterprise D would make a great SECOND new tool kit...eh??
Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I'd like to chime in asking if they might consider not making such large model kits. The C57-D was way too big. People like me with a small house don't have room to display such a large piece where it can be appreciated. It needs to go in the basement where it's dusty and there are tiny critters running around looking to sink their teeth into whatever they can find.

That having been said, I'd like to suggest models no bigger than 1 1/2, 2 ft long or tall.

My suggestions for the record are;

1/1000 refit
1/500 Excelsior with refit and NX option
1/350 Reliant 
1/350 Grissom
1/350 TOS Enterprise
1/500 Constellation
1/500 Klingon K'tinga
1/500 Nebula class with AWACS/Lozenge option

and do try to stay away from subjects you know aren't going to sell such as any Kazon models and the Scorpion.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I think we all need to realize that Tom and his team are probably still evaluating what they have and in which direction they plan to go. They have an awful lot of tooling to go through and decisions as to which kits they plan to release this year and next.
As for new kits, best estimates are that they would be at least a year away. That's probably a conservative estimate. New kits have to be planned, blueprints produced, a master constructed, tooling made, test shots, etc., etc., etc.
If I were Tom and I had a new kit that was at least a year away from being produced I wouldn't be annoucing it to anyone, especially on a public internet forum.
I'd be willing to bet that once Tom has something new to announce he'll let us know.


----------



## hackercat13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Just because the kit release may be a year away, just because it may cost an exorbant amount of money (and since when has that mattered? People buy hummers, and they are functionally useless unless you are the 1% who ACTUALLY take them offroad), just because Tom may already know what he is producing and in what scale, doesn't mean we can't have a ton of fun debating it!

I do agree, no Kazon ships, or Kazon Torpedos! But yeah, a great looking TOS Enterprise would be something I'd build!

Chris
(Dreaming of the 1:350 D)
:woohoo:


----------



## Ronster (May 10, 2008)

*Star Trek Requests*

We need lot's of big 1/350 stuff!

10. TOS "Scout"
9. TOS "Destroyer"
8. TOS "Transport" with cargo container
7. K-5 Space Station
6. USS Defiant
5. 1/72 TOS Shuttle
4. Botany Bay
3. TOS Enterprise
2. Klingon Bird of Prey (big)
1. Klingon Cruiser (we need to go with the 1/350 Enterprise)

Ron
:woohoo:


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

hackercat13 said:


> Just because the kit release may be a year away, just because it may cost an exorbant amount of money (and since when has that mattered? People buy hummers, and they are functionally useless unless you are the 1% who ACTUALLY take them offroad), just because Tom may already know what he is producing and in what scale, doesn't mean we can't have a ton of fun debating it!
> 
> I do agree, no Kazon ships, or Kazon Torpedos! But yeah, a great looking TOS Enterprise would be something I'd build!
> 
> ...


Never my intention to squash debates or dreaming about what might be, just saying don't be disappointed if Tom doesn't chime in and spill what he has planned in the future.

Now a 1/350th E-D, that's dreaming!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

That studio scale D-7 that's running around might qualify as 1/350, wouldn't it?

A few negotiations, a contract or two, and voila! you've got your masters right there.

Next!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I was on the phone with 'Da Queen Sunday (well, it was Mother's Day!) & she told me that while shopping she ran into Tom Lowe, oddly enough at Lowe's (home improvement). He said he has about 9 people on his staff & is very excited about buying back the PL name & getting back to making model kits. She also told me that (back in the golden age) even when Johnny Lightning was the hot thing, Tom's true love was still plastic kits & that's what he always had a real "thing" for. Good to know that he's still excited about it.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Is this thread long enough to reiterate a request?

When the time arrives for new Star Trek kits, I would like
to have the Franz Joseph ships from the "Starfleet Technical
Manual". 

The Scout/Destroyer
The Tug
The Dreadnaught

I know there are conversion kits. 
I know a good modeler could scratchbuild them. 
But, I would like to have an actual kit for these ships.

Scale? 
1:1000 or whatever the old AMT/ERTL 18" _U.S.S. ENTERPRISE _is.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, I'd love to see 'em in 1/500 - twice the size of the PL kit.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

CaptFrank said:


> Scale? 1:1000 or whatever the old AMT/ERTL 18" _U.S.S. ENTERPRISE _is.


1/537


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I vote for 1/500. Just a bit bigger than the old AMT.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

We need a new round of requests, kids.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd just say the same stuff again.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

In cases like this, that's not a bad thing.

*1/350 TOS Enterprise!*


----------



## jbeatles62 (Mar 11, 2008)

*List of Trek Kits*

Lets just start with the 1/350 TOS Enterprise with parts to do all three versions. "Cage" Where no man has gone before" and "production version"


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Kazon Torpedo!


----------



## Gamma Goblin (Mar 27, 2008)

1/350 TOS Enterprise


----------



## jnglegym3 (Dec 27, 2002)

I will be coming out with a 1/350 TOS Enterprise, and maybe something very special in the 1/350 scale. Who wants a TOS 350


----------



## bragstone (Apr 14, 2007)

I do if it cost less then my house:thumbsup:


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

accurate 1/25 TOS Galileo


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

TOS Maniac said:


> accurate 1/25 TOS Galileo


It's here, baby! Randy Cooper just came out with a 1/24 one in resin.
"Only" $295, but completely worth it!
http://randycoopermodels.com/2008/06/13/galileo-shuttle-craft/


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

too rich for my blood.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I'll be holding my breath for any kit anytime soon.


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

AW Studios in conjunction with Sovereign Replicas will be coming out with a 1/350 TOS-E sometime this year

Knowing Scott (AW) and Richard (SR), I know this will be a highly accurate version

Scott has also said that he will be offering it in 'pieces' - so you can buy the whole shebang, or just parts of it


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

That's a novel solution.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

It is the perfect solution to those who love to kitbash!

Scott
AW Studios


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

That too.


----------



## jnglegym3 (Dec 27, 2002)

this is as far as I've gotten with my 1/350 project..theres been a couple distractions....


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Crikey!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

jnglegym3 said:


> this is as far as I've gotten with my 1/350 project..theres been a couple distractions....


You're forgiven, provided the next pic is of a finished ship, and she's in a bikini.


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Captain April said:


> You're forgiven, provided the next pic is of a finished ship, and she's in a bikini.


How about a Classic Trek Female Uniform :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Mirror universe uniform?


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Orion Slave Girl Outfit?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Oooooooh, I like that....


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

She totally has "Mirror Universe" all over her...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

mb1k said:


> She totally has "Mirror Universe" all over her...


Among other.... erm... assets.


----------



## Justicar (Jul 30, 2008)

John P said:


> Just a few suggestions:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/trek-boxes-web/modelcompanytrek.html


I felt the same way, so started working to get there. I'm starting off with 1/2500 and mostly fanon ships, but I hope to work my way up to 1/1400 and 1/1000.


----------



## uscav_scout (Feb 14, 2007)

phicks said:


> Kazon Torpedo!


you can still find those ships in Roses (cheap discount store about one flight of stairs below K-Mart)

Actually they are on the get rid of sale list here in KY


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup, still a coupla Kazons at HiWay Hobby too.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

They'd have to pay me to get one of those.


----------



## uscav_scout (Feb 14, 2007)

That's why there seems to be about a layer of dust about 10 years old.

Even at the discounted price I'm like...uh no! I guess that's what happens when the bad guys aren't cool...like the Klingons, Romulans, etc.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Heck, I had to have what the torpedo was _explained _to me, and I _saw _the episode it appeared for 2 seconds in.


----------

